# Engine Shut off



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Did you get a code? Is the battery charged? Were you low on fuel? Was the temp gauge high?

As far as heat goes, I've learned that these 1.4 engines keep some reserve capacity up their sleeves. During this 104F day, the digital readout for the engine temp went as low as 198F, ans stayed under 208F. In winter it went up to 228F.


----------



## Raul_Fury (Feb 8, 2012)

didn't get any codes or anything but then again I couldn't thoroughly check as I had people waiting behind me to go lol


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

My friend Frank who also has a 2012 Cruze mentioned once to me that just recently in the high heat that his car also shut off without warning. I wonder if there is anything within the hardware or software like a defect in the programming?

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

mine did it a week ago. no codes that i seen. not happened since either.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hasn't happened to me.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Stick shift?


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

mine is auto and 1.4t


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Highest temp here in SC that I've driven in has been about 110F and no issues. The car is getting great mileage even with the AC on.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Raul_Fury said:


> Pretty much what the title said lol, My engine shut off in the middle of a turn while I was stopped as I was pressing the accelerator...drove it for about ten minutes before then, should I be worried, pretty hot in florida....Suggestions?
> I'm definitely taking it in anyway to the dealer later for the recalls (which I will ask them if there's any other way other than ripping the whole shield off).
> 
> Thanks



Raul_Fury,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. In the meantime if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beaker said:


> Highest temp here in SC that I've driven in has been about 110F and no issues. The car is getting great mileage even with the AC on.


what are you getting. i just noticed that im at 26.6 mpg with the air on the last 130 miles. i do 80% city driving. i was geting 33 before the spark plug regap which i did about the same time as this heat wave so im not sure if the air or gaps that are my problem


----------



## herrhec (Feb 27, 2013)

This happened to me today in Chicago. It was about 35 F. Nowhere near extreme heat. I had driven the car for about 10 mins. First I received a message about taking my car in to get the traction serviced. As the light changed, I started to accelerate to turn, and I was told that the engine was shutting off. I could not accelerate. It was going very slow but completed the turn. I had to restart the car about 3 times til finally I was able to go. Please HELP


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

herrhec said:


> This happened to me today in Chicago. It was about 35 F. Nowhere near extreme heat. I had driven the car for about 10 mins. First I received a message about taking my car in to get the traction serviced. As the light changed, I started to accelerate to turn, and I was told that the engine was shutting off. I could not accelerate. It was going very slow but completed the turn. I had to restart the car about 3 times til finally I was able to go. Please HELP


Contact your dealership immediately. They may be able to see what caused the problem. Had you just refuelled when your Cruze stalled? If so, it could be related to filling the tank. My wife had a Dodge Intrepid that was guaranteed to stall within half a mile of refilling the tank. Turns out the in-tank fuel pump was faulty, but it took until the pump completely failed to find the problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

herrhec said:


> This happened to me today in Chicago. It was about 35 F. Nowhere near extreme heat. I had driven the car for about 10 mins. First I received a message about taking my car in to get the traction serviced. As the light changed, I started to accelerate to turn, and I was told that the engine was shutting off. I could not accelerate. It was going very slow but completed the turn. I had to restart the car about 3 times til finally I was able to go. Please HELP




herrhec,
I also recommend that you take your Cruze into your dealer to have this looked into. I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## airforcewx (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a 2012 cruze. I have had this happen to me twice now. Both times it occurred after being on the highway for a little over an hour. I would come off of the off ramp, stop at the stop sign, turn on to the road. Then as I slow down for for the next stop sign (100 yards from the first sign) it dies. The entire instrument panel lights up. I place the car back in park, push the ignition button, and it starts right up. First time I thought it was a fluke, but now after a second time I dropped it off at the shop. I will let you all know what happens.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello airforcewx

Please keep me posted as well and let me know if there is anything that I can do to assist you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## airforcewx (Jun 11, 2013)

So... As suspected the dealership was unable to find the problem. But I figured they wouldn't with it being as random as it is. They did say that they updated the ECM, so if it was a software issue it should be fixed now. I have a sneaking suspicion that it has something to do with their fuel economy measures. One of the thing that Cruzes' do is when coasting or slowing there is an adjustment to how much fuel is sent to the engine. I suggested this to my service guy, and he just gave me the blank stare through the phone. I guess I will have to wait until it does it again and try and identify more evidence as to what is happening.


----------



## brandymae (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi, Was there any resolution to this shutting off problem? Mine has been doing it for years.... last week it shut off when I was on the 400 highway and a few weeks before that, when I was driving up a hill. 

It used to just be left turns and stop signs ...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

brandymae said:


> Hi, Was there any resolution to this shutting off problem? Mine has been doing it for years.... last week it shut off when I was on the 400 highway and a few weeks before that, when I was driving up a hill.
> 
> It used to just be left turns and stop signs ...


Just in case you missed this in another of your posts:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## brandymae (Aug 1, 2013)

That has also been done....


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Is your Cruze a "key" or "fob" type? If it's a key, you might want to take it off any key ring. If the switch is defective, the bouncing around of dangly things could cause the car to think you've turned the key off. That will not set any codes.


----------

